# dehydrating canned ham



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am looking at dehydrating canned ham for going camping for long weekends. Has anyone here ever done it?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Haven't tried it. Why dehydrate it? Weight issue?


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I always take canned ham with me but never thought of dehydrating it, why?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

As with many canned meats that have been water-injected it takes so long to dehydrate it that bacteria and molds have ample time to grow. Only way I have had any success with doing it (and have it remain edible) was by turning it into jerky. Ultra-thin slices marinated in acid-based marinade of your choice and dried over high heat.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dehydrated ham takes up less space, doesn't require a can opener, is lighter and a zip local bag can be reused to store leftovers instead of creating trash that has to be hauled back out. I haven't dehydrated ham, but I do have freeze dried ham that we take camping. When we camp the only thing the cooler is for is beverages and steaks, hot dogs, brats and/or burgers. Everything else is dehydrated/freeze dried.


----------



## Raymond673 (Jan 1, 2016)

Something that you can do is "cure" the ham by hanging it or drying it. I do this with beef. First thing I do is cover it is spices that I want the meat to taste like.. IE Jerk Spices, and they wrap it up in a bath towel and stick it in the bottom of my fridge for about a month. The spices also help prevent the mold and such. Moisture is what is the killer and by wrapping it in a towel, it helps draw that moisture out. 

I prepared a Rib Eye boneless roast like this and had a great cured meat for christmas dinner. Slice it paper thin and it was the hit of the party. There was none left. 

IF you don't want to do this in a fridge, you can hang it in a garage and keep a fan on it. But wrap it up in some cloth and it should do well.


----------

